# Texte in Vektoren als EPS zum DRUCK?



## wasistlos (24. Februar 2004)

Moin erstmal,

Ich bin in einigen Sachen noch unwissend.

Es soll eine Datei für den druck erstellt werden und das in PS. Der Text soll die Vektoreigenschaft haben und korrekt gespeichert werden für den Druck!

Mein Unwissen

Ist da ein unterschied beim speichern in EPS ohne das ich die Schriften in Pfade umwandel oder muss ich die Schriften in Pfade umwandeln damit die Vektor Eigenschaft überhaupt unterstütz wird. (was versteht ich unter fauxbold?)

Speichert man die Datei in PDF ab wir die Vektortechnik unterstützt! Ohne sie vorher in Pfade umzuwandeln. (allerding wurde faux bold nicht aktivier) wenn ich dieses aktiviere dann sieht selbst die Schrift in PDF pickselig aus…

Reicht es vielleicht nur Faux bold zu deaktivieren und dann in eps abzuspeichern oder muss ich zusätzlich die Schriften noch in Pfade umwandeln.

Leider kann ich das nicht überprüfen, da beim öffnen der EPS-datei in PS die datei „anscheinend“ auf Pixel umrechnet. Ich vermute Faux bold muss deaktivert werden und die texte muss ich in pfade umwandeln. Weiss einer bescheid!

Ich hoffe ich könnt mein Problem verstehen.


----------



## wasistlos (3. März 2004)

*Keiner gibt mir einer Antwort*

Da hier immer noch keiner geanwortet hat gehe ich davon aus, das ich mein Problem nicht gut genug dargestellt habe oder keiner die Antwort kennt!

Also nochmal kurz:

In welchen formaten kann ich Dateien in Photoshop abspeichern, die die Vektorgrafik unterstützen....

oder

Speichert "Datei.EPS" die Vektor daten? -wie kann ich das überprüfen?


wer weiss hier einen guten link der mir weithilft?

danke für euer bemüüühhhen  Simon


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (3. März 2004)

Hi,

Um vornweg gleich mal eins darzustellen, PS ist ein pixelbasierendes Programm, Du kannst zwar Dateien in *.eps umwandeln bzw. exportieren allerdings werden da keine direkten Vektoren übernommen, da *.eps das Dateiformat vom Adobe Illustrator besitzt. PS hat zwar "indirekt" Vektoren, in Form von Pfaden darstellbar, allerdings sind diese nicht wirklich brauchbar für vektorbasierendes Arbeiten! Illustrator arbeitet vektorbasierend und müßte die richtige Wahl für unbedingte Vektorausgabe sein. 
Kurzum: Photoshop = Pixel; Illustrator = Vektor


----------



## wasistlos (3. März 2004)

Danke für die Antwort

Soweit hab ich das auch verstanden. Du sagtest "indirekt", wo ist da der unterschied.

ich habe mal zwei Dateien, einmal PDF und EPS erstellt in vektorgrafik. beim PDF kann ich das gleich sehen, anhand ACROBATREADER. 

Beim EPS kann ich das nicht kontrollieren, da PS wie du gesagt hast "pixel" orientiert ist. Vielleicht kanner ein mal überprüfen ob die EPS.Datei die vektor eigenschaft erfüllt.

Beide sollten die Vektoreigenschaften erfüllen, das muss mir nur noch einer bestätigen.

http://www.waldschlucht.de/ebay/vektor_ala_pdf.pdf

http://www.waldschlucht.de/ebay/vektor_ala_eps.eps


warte gespannt auf eine Antwort hehe Simon


----------



## mortimer (3. März 2004)

1. Beide Dateien sind OK. Sie lassen sich im Illustrator als Vektoren darstellen.
2. PS hat mit Vektordateien nicht so viele Probleme, wie gemeinhin angenommen       wird. 
3. Du kannst Text (natürlich ungerastert !) als PS.eps abspeichern. 
    Bei den EPS-Optionen ein Häkchen bei "mit Vektordaten" setzen. Das reicht dem Illustrator.

Nachtrag :
Man kann sehr wohl eine  .eps Datei ins PS übernehmen, ohne sie rastern zu müssen. Du hättest also Deine Frage selbst beantworten können.


----------



## wasistlos (3. März 2004)

Vielen dank für den check up.

Aber einen hab ich noch...Du sagtest ich könnte die EPS-Datei in PS öffnen "ohne sie rastern zu müssen". Das würde mich noch interressien, weil ich so mein problem hätte selbst lösen können. Ich benutze Photoshop 6.0

Wenn ich die EPS datei öffne mit PS dann kommt diese Meldung:
"sie rastern zu müssen"

bis denn Simon


----------



## mortimer (4. März 2004)

Du darfst die Datei nicht   " öffnen ",  Du musst sie "platzieren" !
Den Befehl findest Du im Fenster   "Datei".
Mit "platzieren" fügst Du die .eps oder .ai Datei in ein geöffnetes Bild ein.
Anschließend kannst Du sie immer noch verlustfrei skalieren und drehen, die Vektoreigenschaft bleibt also erhalten bis Du mit "enter" schließt.
Bei PS7 und PSCS funktioniert es ganz sicher so, bei PS6 kann ich es nicht mehr überprüfen. Bitte selbst nachsehen.

MfG,

mortimer


----------



## wasistlos (4. März 2004)

Perfekt

Klappt alles bestens auch bei PS 6.0.

Danke nochmal für alles! hat mir sehr weiter geholfen...


----------

